# Red Lights?



## Azoun (Oct 25, 2004)

I've heard that illuminating a pede tank with a red bulb has two arguments.
Some people are "pro-red" while others flatly dislike the idea. But I haven't seen the topic addressed here much.

Anyone care to share their views?

I am hoping to get a better understanding of the hobby, NOT start a flame war! =)

(And btw, my pics of the Amblypygid are posted if anyone wants to have a look. Go to "Other Arachnids and you'll see it the thread there. Cheers!)


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2004)

i personally never tried it,...
also would love to read some pro's and contra's myself   


are centipedes more visible under red-light ?  :?

BTW anyone tried Black-Light with pedes before ?


----------



## danread (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Azoun,

the main and as far as i am concerned only argument against red lights, or indeed any type of light in the tank is that i can dessicate the environment very quickly. Heating up the air as much as they do isn't good for centipedes. I think it may be ok if it is in a large enough tank and there is access to fresh water at all times, but generally i am against it. I have looked at the very low wattage "moonlight" bulds sold for reptiles. i was thinking of puttting one in a large tank i am in the process of setting up for my gigantea. But that is a 15w buld in a 24"x12"x12" tank, and that is about the maiximum i would go in terms of wattage for that size of tank.

Cheers,


----------



## deathrattle (Oct 26, 2004)

i heard the reason to get a red light is that the pedes can't see the red light. so to them it looks dark. they are nocturnal animals and are used to coming out in the darkness so a regular bright light over their enclosure doesn't make much sense. you still get to watch them tho.


----------



## Chironex (Oct 26, 2004)

I have also heard that they cannot see the red light therefore it wont interfear with there nightly activities while you can watch them. Red lights wont make them easier to see but you will still see them none the less!

Black lights dont iluminate centipedes or millipedes like scorpions. But i did read that uv lamps could be harmful to your millipedes.

forgive me if i cant spell or if i'm dead wrong, i will try to find where i read this and post it

Brent

Brent


----------



## deathrattle (Oct 26, 2004)

"Some keepers use an incandescent light bulb, placed outside the screen lid and focused insdie the tank, to warm the interior of the cage. There are several potential problems with this method, however. It tends to dry the cage out rapidly, which can be lethal for moisture-loving centipedes. The bright harsh lights also cause undue stress, since these animals prefer subdued lighting. If you plan to use a light bulb as a source of heat, you should use a red or blue bulb (centipedes cannot see these wavelengths and will act as if it were dark), and you will need to mist the cage often to keep the substrate damp."

"If you use an incandescent light bulb as a heat source, make sure it is colored blue or red. These wavelengths cannot be seen by centipedes, and they will act as if it were dark. This is also useful if you want to observe your centipede during its nocturnal activities."

taken from:http://www.geocities.com/lflank/centipedehousing.html


----------



## Chironex (Oct 26, 2004)

Same for millipedes here http://www.geocities.com/lflank/millipedehousing.html

This is the site I read about the red and blue light waves! Thanks deathrattle.

A incandescent light bulb is just a regular light bulb right? Like the ones we put on the ceilings of our homes? I have 4 General Electric Classic 25watt red bulbs would these be ok?

http://www.gelighting.com/apo/home/standard_gls.html But in red


Brent


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Oct 26, 2004)

If you are doing this just to see the pede, you might want to try using a red LED. LEDs don't create any heat.


----------



## Chironex (Oct 26, 2004)

good idea! where would i get one?


----------



## Azoun (Oct 28, 2004)

Chironex:
Yes, an incandescent bulb is generally a normal style bulb, that has a filament inside (most household stuff). They get too hot to hold barehanded if left on for more than a few minutes at a time. 

Troy:
And the idea of the red LED is outstanding. 
Does anyone have a link for a company that sells top-mounted lamps, lamps that are LED's? That may be the way to go. No heat. Do you use one of them on your setup? If so, from what company did you purchase it?
I think you may be onto something there...


----------



## ghost_tomb (Oct 28, 2004)

LED means light emiting diod and i've never seen one thats BIG up for sale, seen some very powerful ones that you could use as a torch, so i guess their should be some that can be used to light a cage.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...eId=10001&langId=-1&productId=60609&ref=81902

that's a link for buying one LED with a wire attached. You would have to replace the bulb with a red one, but you can find that easily online or even at radio shack. It's not going to light up your whole tank, but if you put the bulb inside the enclosure towards the bottom it will help


----------



## Chironex (Oct 29, 2004)

Even if you get a LED lamp big enough or bright enough, will it produce the same light waves that are invisable to your pedes as a incandescent bulb?


Brent


----------



## David_F (Oct 29, 2004)

Check this place out.  They have many different size lamps you could try.  Pretty good prices too.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/

@Chironex...I imagine leds produce the same wavelength as regular incandescents.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 29, 2004)

The best bet my be an array of red LEDs.. I've built these since i was a kid to make cheap efficient flashlights. Radioshack parts are half price right now, and they sell some very bright red LEDS . Just wire up a bunch of them in series.. a cheap transformer can be used as a 3-6v power supply.


----------



## Chironex (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.humboldt.edu/~natmus/newsletter/Miriapoda/myriapoda.html

There is a picture of a millipede under a UV lamp, i have UV lamps and my millipede doesn't light up like the one in the picture.


----------



## johnx818 (Jan 27, 2008)

Reviving thread. So does red/blue LED produce the same wavelengths that'll be invisible to the centipede like the incandescent red/blue bulbs? Also, I bought a 75W incandescent blue nightlight today for my centipede. I only bought the bulb and no fixture to go with it. I'm currently using a fixture that isn't in use in my house, I have the bulb in the fixture and it is hanging on the top with the bulb facing towards the bottom. The thing is, I can't see anything when I turn everything off. Will I need to get a new fixture with reflectors for the bulb to work and for me to be able to see my pede come out during this simulated night?


----------

